# White's Tree Frog Vivarium



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I am going to buy a white's tree frog and I want a vivarium that will lasts its whole life. I have found one that is 60cmLx48cmWx65cmH will this tank last him his whole life? 
Thanks


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah thats loads of room for one frog, do you have a pic of the tank your talking about, I'm looking for a new one for my white's


----------



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its on ebay. I am doing a paperound to get it as I am 14. Here's the link
Glass Reptile Vivarium 60 x 65 x 48cm on eBay (end time 25-Aug-09 16:22:56 BST)


----------



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Also what do people do when they go on holiday?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I get a frog friend to look after all mine, they'll be ok for a few days if they are adults (like mine are) but baby ones need food everyday. hope this helps, and HUGE welcome to the forum! you've chosen a very goos frog there!! and tank sounds plenty big enough xxx


----------



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you guys for the help. I cant wait till I get my frog.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a cool little viv!


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

Howzit

The way I understand your post is that you still to get your WTF and buying your first viv for your frog. If you like I've got three spear Arcadia Controller with Plug & Socket Lamp Leads I can give you one if you like. If you already got one then fair duos.
Nice looking viv though, it will do the job for sure.

Cheers


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats a great gesture for the young lad mate 
Im sure he will be thrilled
Chris


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and it is great that you have obviously researched froggy care,well done to you,you sound very responsible and well done on paying it for it yourself,my son is the same age as you and is doing a paper round,I think it teaches young people the value of money.
I hope to get a couple of Whites tree frogs in the future,good luck with yours let us know how you get on,and if you need anything for your frog home as I am sure we can all help you out:welcome::2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Young996 said:


> Howzit
> 
> The way I understand your post is that you still to get your WTF and buying your first viv for your frog. If you like I've got three spear Arcadia Controller with Plug & Socket Lamp Leads I can give you one if you like. If you already got one then fair duos.
> Nice looking viv though, it will do the job for sure.
> ...



Thats very kind of you do do that for cheese :2thumb:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

you will need to block some of those ventilation holes to keep up humidity. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> you will need to block some of those ventilation holes to keep up humidity. :2thumb:


 
Damp towel over the top : victory:


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Great Viv huh!? Absolutely massive too for £59.99!!

You're onto a winner with that one.. um..Cheese lol

Welcome to RFUK


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

hello and welcome
that viv looks great but im not sure it is well suited to tree frogs. it will be a pain to keep the temps and humidity up, i would cover the top pannel with a cut pice of glass or plastic. the other problem is the frogs climbing over the mesh, it may cause grazes, you will need to make sure it stays in tip top condition. you would be better to get an all glass exo terra, i got my 18x18x24 of ebay new for £58 delivered and that would be fine for a whites tree frog.
here is one Exo Terra Reptile Glass Terrarium / Vivarium 45x45x60cm on eBay (end time 06-Aug-09 16:05:08 BST)

Have you though about how you will decorate it yet.
whites are big frogs so sturdy plants and branches are a must. 

any questions just ask, alwasy here to help.


----------



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

knighty said:


> hello and welcome
> that viv looks great but im not sure it is well suited to tree frogs. it will be a pain to keep the temps and humidity up, i would cover the top pannel with a cut pice of glass or plastic. the other problem is the frogs climbing over the mesh, it may cause grazes, you will need to make sure it stays in tip top condition. you would be better to get an all glass exo terra, i got my 18x18x24 of ebay new for £58 delivered and that would be fine for a whites tree frog.
> here is one Exo Terra Reptile Glass Terrarium / Vivarium 45x45x60cm on eBay (end time 06-Aug-09 16:05:08 BST)
> 
> ...


I am going to go with the one I origionally set out to get and cover the mesh with a foam background and a damp towel as it is slightly larger vivarium. I am hopefully going to make it with a false bottom so I can have a stream with a fogger for humidity. 
Thanks
Adam
(aka cheese)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah foam backgrounds are great, fun to make aswell, apart from covering them ugh.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

if your going for like a week on holiday then just make sure they eat well and that their adults, a healthy frog not underweight...before you leave and they would probably be ok for a week without food so long as you feed them when you get back.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Foam Backgrounds? As In Expanding Foam?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

just a head's up that viv's pickup only incase you missed it : victory:

Pretty good to see kid's working for thing's, its much more rewarding that way :2thumb:


----------



## 123cheese456 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I know its pickup. Thanks. For the holiday I will be going for 3 weeks 2wice a year so dont know what to do as I want the best for the frog.


----------

